# CAR JACKED @ GUN POINT



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

*My 71 Cutty Convertible Was Car Jacked @ Gun Point On 59th & Thomas @ The 7 Eleven. New rown Van Gang Memebers Early 20's Late teens. All Mexican. Passenger Jumped Out With Double Brrel Shot Gun & Asked 4 My Keys Gun To My Face. Car Isn't Worth Dying For As Much As I Love It, I'd Rather Not Be Superman SO I Caughed Up The Keys. They Smashed Out North Bound On 59th & Thomas Around Midnight On 07/11/08*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 12 2008, 01:33 PM~11072288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

dammmm that sux....but u did the smart thing....

hope u find them and the car!!!
good luck homie*


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

hope you get it back


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Good luck Homie!!!!
Hope you get your car back home safe.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

You did the right thing. Is the car insured?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

SHIT IF I KNOW WHAT NEIGHBORHOOD TOOK MY CAR I'M GONNA BE HAVING ME SOME FUN :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: UNTIL I DECIDE WHEN TO STOP EVEN IF THEY STILL GIVE ME BACK MY RIDE.... SNEEK ATACK ON ALL THEM FOOLS.... :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 12 2008, 07:33 PM~11072288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
god damn that's fuck up if it were me id probably had taken them fools head on*


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

* Good Looking Out! 630-209-8365 Hit Me Up If anyone Has any Leads $1000.00 Reward For Guys Or Car. Good Looking Out! Sucks We Work Had 4 what We Have & These Vale Vergas Take From Us Rather Than Working To Have Pride For What They Own. Easy Come Easy Go 4 Them. Pass this On.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 12 2008, 02:33 PM~11072288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Im sorry to hear that bro.but amen to that.hope you get it back.and if you dont.you lived another day to get another one. *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GLADE YOU SAFE


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

You cant win in that type of situation. You did the right thing cuz they had that guage for a reason and it wasnt to play with.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

THATS SOME BULLSHIT :angry: cars are replacable, life isnt.. hope your ok


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

city and state might help to keep an eye out.........u just posted cross streets...........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sounds like Phoenix AZ


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

i hope they get a bullet in there ass,karma!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hope you get it back.. minus the rims.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, maybe you will get it back without the wheels.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

that sucks.but you did the right thing.you cant replace your life.hopefuly you find everyone of them bitches and hand out some ass whoopins


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 01:55 PM~11072425
> *Sounds like Phoenix AZ
> *



HES GOT AN ILLINOIS CELL BUT 59TH GOES EAST AND WEST HE SAID NORTH BOUND SO WHO KNOWS???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn hope you find the car okay... Glad nothing happened to you.. and yeah this is in Phoenix Az.. :angry:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats some crazy shit.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

God bless you man. You did do the smart thing though, cuz now you gave your self a chance to get it back and them. Pray for yo enemies though. They never know how much they gonna need it...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

first time i seen those fuckers again theyd be followed home id roll by for a few months and then kick in the door blow some holes in their chests


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

There's always tough guys on lil that would turn into superman :uh:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 12 2008, 06:03 PM~11073493
> *There's always tough guys on lil that would turn into superman  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah, but how often does it go all the way to second page before someone does


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Thats messed up, Thats right in the Maryville area. Hope you get it back.......


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

same shit happen to me when i was sixteen in a mcdonalds drive threw. i gave up the ride an got pistol whopped. about a two weeks later they showed on the news one of the guys that did had got shot an killed in drive by shooting. karma is a law of the universe which means that exsists. didnt get my ride back but got a phat check and a video from survallince cameras that i showde my insurance company  :biggrin: i told that fool rest in piss.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2008, 02:11 PM~11072486
> *hope you get it back.. minus the rims.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

dam that sucks good luck finding ur ride


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good luck finding the car, i know how it is i been broke off before it sucks.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

you did the right thing,fuck-it :angry:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

First of all - glad to read your OK and hopefully this can be a learning experience for all of us


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

you did the right thing..not much you could do..its better to get out alive then dead...then you might be able to get revenge..i hope you get the car back and the peices of shit die for it..i hate thieves and they all should die...but im glad you are ok...


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Jul 13 2008, 01:09 AM~11076038
> *same shit happen to me when i was sixteen in a mcdonalds drive threw. i gave up the ride an got pistol whopped. about a two weeks later they showed on the news one of the guys that did had got shot an killed in drive by shooting. karma is a law of the universe which means that exsists. didnt get my ride back but got a phat check and a video from survallince cameras that i showde my insurance company    :biggrin:  i told that fool rest in piss.
> *



Get a picture of you t-baggin his tombstone and send it to his homies.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 12 2008, 06:03 PM~11073493
> *There's always tough guys on lil that would turn into superman  :uh:
> *


lol yep


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

thats why you gotta stash a Boost mobile phone behind the dash... give up the ride, go home and get the strap and get that bitch right back (or call the cops, youre choice)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Jul 13 2008, 01:09 AM~11076038
> *same shit happen to me when i was sixteen in a mcdonalds drive threw. i gave up the ride an got pistol whopped. about a two weeks later they showed on the news one of the guys that did had got shot an killed in drive by shooting. karma is a law of the universe which means that exsists. didnt get my ride back but got a phat check and a video from survallince cameras that i showde my insurance company    :biggrin:  i told that fool rest in piss.
> *


i was 16 too and some fools waited for me to come off of work and blocked me from backing out. i already knew what was coming. got the car back 2 days later stipped and wrecked. never found out who it was.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 12 2008, 04:38 PM~11073035
> *Damn hope you find the car okay... Glad nothing happened to you.. and yeah this is in Phoenix Az.. :angry:
> *


Damn I was in Phoenix in the spring for the spring training Cubs baseball games and you were right next to me on 44th by the chinese cultural center. Infact I was telling one of my friends to check out the car. Man that sucks :angry: I hope you get it back or hopefully insurance will cover your headaches!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

WHAT GOES AROUND COMES BACK AROUND .. BUT ME PERSONALY I BELIEVE IN THE DEATH PENALTY ... AT LEAST U CAN LIVE TO BUILD ANOTHER CAR HOMIE


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 07:28 PM~11079641
> *Damn I was in Phoenix in the spring for the spring training Cubs baseball games and you were right next to me on 44th by the chinese cultural center. Infact I was telling one of my friends to check out the car. Man that sucks  :angry: I hope you get it back or hopefully insurance will cover your headaches!
> *


You seen that rag Cutlass on 44th street?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

That sucks homie, I am glad that you are okay. I would leave the revenge to thy Lord Jesus. It's not worth 11 to life. This been going on forever, now the lesson here is to get a lojack put in our rides. That way you would know where they are and your ride. Also never let know one know what your thinking, espesically on here. Keep your head up homie.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 13 2008, 11:22 PM~11081293
> *You seen that rag Cutlass on 44th street?
> *


Yep last spring sitting next to me at the light bumpin.

I would check with 7eleven. They keep video surveillance of their parking lot.


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats why you always roll at least two deep at all times! Especially taking the ride out. Good luck finding it.


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

That is fucked up but IMO you did the right thing by getting out because they where going to get the car whether they shot you or not this way you live to build another car. Keep your head up dog.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2008, 04:15 AM~11082274
> *Yep last spring sitting next to me at the light bumpin.
> 
> I would check with 7eleven. They keep video surveillance of their parking lot.
> *


Damn.. it's a clean car.. but yeah that's what I was thinking they should have cameras..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope you had a Hagerty's ins policey for the car for at least 20g's. But you did the right thing, had a cuz'n killed many years ago for not giving up his ride.. :angry:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

bunch of punk ass bitches they ain't got the fuckin balls to get there own shit tight :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

*Phoenix, Az....
Car Was Recovered Minus The 24's So It's All Good.

Thanks 4 The Support! I Got Plenty Of Leads.

The# Is My Throw Away, So I Put Minutes On It 4 Calls On The Car Only. I Appreciate It.
Whips In The Shop getting Low Jack System Viper Makes All New Locks & Rims With 5 Different Locks Per Rim Gorilla From Discount Tire.

Make Them Work 4 It Next Time & By The Time They Try To remove One Rim Which they Won't Locks Will Be @ My Bro's Pad, We'd Be Able To Roll Up Thanks To GPS. I Highly Hope That we all learn from this. I Gave Up The Keys Not My Life. Hesitated, but I'm Still ALive. rims & System Aren't everything living is. I'll Have 24's on that or 22's Foose In A Week Or So.

Thanks Again! *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm sorry to hear that,but glad u ok.

u did the right thing


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

been there homie that sucks :angry: 




atleast your o.k


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 12 2008, 02:33 PM~11072288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
damn at the 7-11 on the date of 7-11. Guess them #s aint lucky lol. Hope you get it back without too much damage. Fuck car thieves! :angry:*


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 15 2008, 01:08 PM~11094303
> *Phoenix, Az....
> Car Was Recovered Minus The 24's So It's All Good.
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 15 2008, 12:08 PM~11094303
> *Phoenix, Az....
> Car Was Recovered Minus The 24's So It's All Good.
> 
> ...


*



Glad to hear you got it back homie!
I always roll with my pistol in my lap, but honestly what the hell could anyone do with a shotgun in your face.
Dangerous out here in AZ :uh:*


----------



## BullDog (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 14 2008, 04:48 PM~11086903
> *Hope you had a Hagerty's ins policey for the car for at least 20g's. But you did the right thing, had a cuz'n killed many years ago for not giving up his ride..  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: Fucken Rats   Sorry about your cuz :yessad: But you did the rite thing .When Riden solo I guess you need to be Striped :guns: :guns: Good Luck On Getting It Back :rant: Hagerty's Ins Is A Must!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

good to here u got it back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wax (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BullDog_@Jul 15 2008, 03:06 PM~11095608
> *:angry:  :angry: Fucken Rats     Sorry about your cuz :yessad: But you did the rite thing .When Riden solo I guess you need to be Striped :guns:  :guns: Good Luck On Getting It Back :rant:  Hagerty's Ins Is A Must!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i alwayz carry my 9 in plain view on the dashboard on my sixty tree i rarely cruise in my lowrider at night


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 15 2008, 12:08 PM~11094303
> *Phoenix, Az....
> Car Was Recovered Minus The 24's So It's All Good.
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 15 2008, 01:51 PM~11095037
> *Glad to hear you got it back homie!
> I always roll with my pistol in my lap, but honestly what the hell could anyone do with a shotgun in your face.
> Dangerous out here in AZ :uh:
> *


true, if they beat u to the draw u gotta give it up anyways unless u wanna test them...but is it worth it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wax_@Jul 19 2008, 01:04 PM~11127483
> *i alwayz carry my 9 in plain view on the dashboard on my sixty tree i rarely cruise in my lowrider at night
> *


In Az they got sweet ass gun laws too.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 12:18 AM~11130013
> *In Az they got sweet ass gun laws too.
> *


They have some very lienent laws.




Glad to see homie got his car back, basically in one piece. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya real glad you got it back and did the right thing man. When i was 13 near the Jungles inSouth Central, some Mexican fool only got me(for a bike) cuz he put 2 knives to me(chest and back) . If he only had one, i would made a move.. which still woulda been dumb cuz i already knew the hood was gonna catch up to em. Growin up wit 18's and Blue-Raggaz that roll on the same team... i knew what was gonna happen to em with out me havin to go back out. -Call it Karma if you want to,... its a law written in the Bible before that word was even made.  -Like i said earlier man, Pray for em, cuz just cuz u got it back, dont mean God aint done wit em. Like LVdro said, foo's that did that to him gotta filled wit lead and then some. Anywayz God bless haha :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jul 12 2008, 01:41 PM~11072333
> *god damn that's fuck up if it were me id probably had taken them fools head on
> *


that's a pretty stupid decision puttin a material posession over your family. goods can be replaced, your life can't.


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 21 2008, 03:12 AM~11137321
> *that's a pretty stupid decision puttin a material posession over your family. goods can be replaced, your life can't.
> *


  YUP i think about my family what if i leave em my daughter witout a daddy


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 15 2008, 07:08 PM~11094303
> *Phoenix, Az....
> Car Was Recovered Minus The 24's So It's All Good.
> 
> ...


*
Glad to see you got your car back,fucking pussys can't get there own shit ain't real men in my book.Be more careful in the future.*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 21 2008, 04:12 AM~11137321
> *that's a pretty stupid decision puttin a material posession over your family. goods can be replaced, your life can't.*


well said and very true!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

now you just have to keep your eyes open for someone selling the wheels. they are pretty common but you never know. i'll keep my eyes open


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jul 21 2008, 10:06 AM~11138916
> *now you just have to keep your eyes open for someone selling the wheels. they are pretty common but you never know. i'll keep my eyes open
> *


check craigslist too, you never know just how stupid people can be


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 21 2008, 10:13 AM~11138987
> *check craigslist too, you never know just how stupid people can be
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

good to hear you got your ride back


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 09:18 PM~11130013
> *In Az they got sweet ass gun laws too.
> *


we carry concealed out here just like cops.its an 8 hour class and about $200.00.i carry my glock as much as my wallet and it sits on my table right next to my car keys.god bless az. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 13 2010, 06:33 AM~17177260
> *good to hear you got your ride back
> *


 :0 What happened? Was it recovered all stripped?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 13 2010, 08:49 AM~17177834
> *:0 What happened? Was it recovered all stripped?
> *



Car Was Recovered Minus The 24's So It's All Good.

Thanks 4 The Support! I Got Plenty Of Leads.

The# Is My Throw Away, So I Put Minutes On It 4 Calls On The Car Only. I Appreciate It.
Whips In The Shop getting Low Jack System Viper Makes All New Locks & Rims With 5 Different Locks Per Rim Gorilla From Discount Tire.

Make Them Work 4 It Next Time & By The Time They Try To remove One Rim Which they Won't Locks Will Be @ My Bro's Pad, We'd Be Able To Roll Up Thanks To GPS. I Highly Hope That we all learn from this. I Gave Up The Keys Not My Life. Hesitated, but I'm Still ALive. rims & System Aren't everything living is. I'll Have 24's on that or 22's Foose In A Week Or So.

Thanks Again!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 13 2010, 07:58 AM~17177920
> *Car Was Recovered Minus The 24's So It's All Good.
> 
> Thanks 4 The Support! I Got Plenty Of Leads.
> ...


Man, that is good news... Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

two year old topic.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Apr 13 2010, 08:37 AM~17177712
> *we carry concealed out here just like cops.its an 8 hour class and about $200.00.i carry my glock as much as my wallet and it sits on my table right next to my car keys.god bless az. :biggrin:
> *



Its like that in CA but w/ out the permits! :guns:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Someone on our impala forum got their wheels jacked...and the stupid ppl put em on a box caprice and posted it up for sale. Let the cops handle it and he got his wheels back.

Old topic, but glad you made it through. Just gotta SMH at ppl like this. No direction in life.


----------



## brujo63 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 AM~17179103
> *Someone on our impala forum got their wheels jacked...and the stupid ppl put em on a box caprice and posted it up for sale. Let the cops handle it and he got his wheels back.
> 
> Old topic, but glad you made it through. Just gotta SMH at ppl like this. No direction in life.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 13 2010, 10:15 AM~17179020
> *Its like that in CA but w/ out the permits! :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Apr 13 2010, 07:37 AM~17177712
> *we carry concealed out here just like cops.its an 8 hour class and about $200.00.i carry my glock as much as my wallet and it sits on my table right next to my car keys.god bless az. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: NV too... I can carry in your state too with my permit.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 13 2010, 07:09 PM~17184695
> *:biggrin:  NV too...  I can carry in your state too with my permit.
> *


i used to be able to carry in yours but now they changed it.i can carry anywhere but in clark county.nowthe one for vegas is seperate.you might want to check on that on your side.its only been in effect for like 2 months


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 13 2010, 10:15 AM~17179020
> *Its like that in CA but w/ out the permits! :guns:
> *


thats whats funny im from cali and you need a gun there alot more than in lake havasu az.california couldnt handle concealed weapons legally.theres some crazy shit that happens out here in this desert though.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Apr 14 2010, 08:22 AM~17188842
> *thats whats funny im from cali and you need a gun there alot more than in lake havasu az.california couldnt handle concealed weapons legally.theres some crazy shit that happens out here in this desert though.
> *



I feel ya the desert isn't nuthin nice. I got my handgun lic. too but u cant have bullets in the gun or not even in the case and you have to have the case locked and you cant have the clip in it so basicly is useless if somthin cracs off!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 14 2010, 09:03 AM~17189241
> *I feel ya the desert isn't nuthin nice. I got my handgun lic. too but u cant have bullets in the gun or not even in the case and you have to have the case locked and you cant have the clip in it so basicly is useless if somthin cracs off!
> *


that doesnt make sense you can carry a gun but it cant be ready for use? they ought to rethink this one


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 14 2010, 09:05 AM~17189263
> *that doesnt make sense you can carry a gun but it cant be ready for use? they ought to rethink this one
> *



For real. I guess its more for hunters or campers???? not doin me any good! haha


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Apr 13 2010, 10:37 AM~17177712
> *we carry concealed out here just like cops.its an 8 hour class and about $200.00.i carry my glock as much as my wallet and it sits on my table right next to my car keys.god bless az. :biggrin:
> *


VA IS LIKE THAT, BUT I GOT MY CONCEALED IN FLORIDA, SO I AM ALL GOOD. I ALWAYS GOT MY SHIT WITHIN REACH IN MY HOUSE AND CAR.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

DAMN THAT WAS IN 08 DID YOU GET IT BACK YET? FUCK 2 1/2 YEARS AGO.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:werd:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 14 2010, 08:03 AM~17189241
> *I feel ya the desert isn't nuthin nice. I got my handgun lic. too but u cant have bullets in the gun or not even in the case and you have to have the case locked and you cant have the clip in it so basicly is useless if somthin cracs off!
> *


politics the american way


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six 2+Apr 14 2010, 06:52 PM~17194380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ROLLIN.....STRAPPED....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

> ROLLIN.....STRAPPED....
> 
> all day everday out here in Omaha Nebraska I aint got my CCW but i got a trap in the car so...


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> > ROLLIN.....STRAPPED....
> >
> > all day everday out here in Omaha Nebraska I aint got my CCW but i got a trap in the car so...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

50 cal  Glock 21 and a ppk


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

Craig, have you seen my sh...



What's that for?


Protection.


Protection?


Protection from who?


Me and Smokey.


I got to walk Smokey
down to his house.


Aw, man. your mother and I


never would have moved
into this neighborhood



if we had known
you'd need a gun


to walk down the damn street.


You know how it is around here.


Oh, no, son, that's
not the way it is.


Kids today are nothing
but punks, sissified,


so quick to pick up a gun.


You scared to take
an ass whippin'.


This is what makes you a man.


When I was growing up,



this was all the
protection we needed.


You win some, you lose some.


But you live...


You live to fight another day.


You think you're a man
with that gun in your hand,


don't you?


I'm a man without it.


Put the gun down.



(Puts gun down)


Put up your dukes.


Now you're a man.




:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:machinegun:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 16 2010, 07:54 PM~17217234
> *50 cal     Glock 21 and a ppk
> 
> 
> ...


dam uso !!! :cheesy: u got ah cannon :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 16 2010, 08:54 PM~17217234
> *50 cal    Glock 21 and a ppk
> 
> 
> ...


Ive shot one of those, its no joke!!i think it has a bigger kick than my old 50 cal DE


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

its a glock 38...i added the extra pinkie grip which adds a extra round and one in the chamber...10 hollow tipped 45 gap rounds...and its a compact....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 16 2010, 08:54 PM~17217234
> *50 cal    Glock 21 and a ppk
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

yeah but you got a wireless mouse as well :0 

baller!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Apr 16 2010, 08:18 PM~17217414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn thing actually hurts to shoot  makes my glock 21 (45) feel like a bb gun :biggrin: The shells are 9.00 each :0


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 16 2010, 08:54 PM~17217234
> *50 cal    Glock 21 and a ppk
> 
> 
> ...


500 magnumn kicks harder and is alot bigger shell the the 50 cal i had desert eagle 50 cal and shot a few 500's at the range dude was tripping on me cause i shot the 500 4" barrel one handed LOL


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 16 2010, 11:20 PM~17218874
> *500 magnumn kicks harder and is alot bigger shell the the 50 cal i had desert eagle 50 cal and shot a few 500's at the range dude was tripping on me cause i shot the 500 4" barrel one handed LOL
> *


i watched someone shoot one one handed and they buried the hammer right into their forehead,hilarious


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 16 2010, 11:20 PM~17218874
> *500 magnumn kicks harder and is alot bigger shell the the 50 cal i had desert eagle 50 cal and shot a few 500's at the range dude was tripping on me cause i shot the 500 4" barrel one handed LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

look at the shell next to a 45 shell :biggrin:


----------

